# Saw dentist. low blood pressure



## SiriusB1950 (Oct 29, 2006)

I had to have a tooth pulled today. Yesterday I was a nervous wreck with blood pressure at 165/97 seeing a new dentist, but today felt -- as much as possible -- fine. Blood pressure was 124/80. The dental tech. was really surprised but I was not. 

Those who pray, seriously please pray for my complete recovery. It was a long, terrible effort to remove the tooth (big, back molar), and pain and inflammation are bad.

But SA was 100% better today!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Sirius - i hope the pain and swelling subside sooner rather than later
:squeeze Good to hear that your SA was better - even in the face of such a stressful situation :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SiriusB1950,

Prayer? You got it!
Great job on being so calm - that kind of "surgery" is stressful enough! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

I hope you recover soon!

Take care and best wishes,
Tania


----------

